# Wo gibts Forellen auf Hitra???



## eiswerner (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahre mit Freunden anfang September nach Hitra,
einer meiner Mitfahrer ist ein Leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer, nun meine Frage wo auf Hitra kann er zum Forellenfischen oder muss er weiter weg fahren???
Für entsprechende Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Anderson (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo gibts Forellen auf Hitra???*

Denke mal du wirst vor Ort schon einige Tips bekommen,bei der Vielzahl der Seen#6.
http://www.hitraturistservice.no/we...content&view=article&id=128&Itemid=77&lang=de

Gruss Heinrich|wavey:


----------

